# Thyroid Antibodies elevated - ????



## staco (Jul 15, 2013)

A few years ago my test came back with Thyroid Peroxidase (antibodies) of 192 (nor. range is <35). The doctor said that I had Hashimoto's but since my T3 and T4 were in the normal range it didn't need to be treated. I was fine with that but now I have so many symptoms (foggy brain, faitigue, 20lb weigh gain, hair loss, etc.) that I was wondering if there isn't something I should be doing. Any thoughts?

My test results were:

TSH, 3rd Generation - 1.05
T4, Free - 0.9
T3, Free - 278
Antibodies - 192


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Could you please post the ranges for each of those lab tests?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

staco said:


> A few years ago my test came back with Thyroid Peroxidase (antibodies) of 192 (nor. range is <35). The doctor said that I had Hashimoto's but since my T3 and T4 were in the normal range it didn't need to be treated. I was fine with that but now I have so many symptoms (foggy brain, faitigue, 20lb weigh gain, hair loss, etc.) that I was wondering if there isn't something I should be doing. Any thoughts?
> 
> My test results were:
> 
> ...


LHM!! Do you know the range for that FREE T3? Different labs use different ranges.










With TPO that high, I would recommend that you definitely get an ultra-sound of that thyroid if you have not done so.

I am holding off on further comments until you can get the range for that FREE T3.


----------



## staco (Jul 15, 2013)

Oops, okay, here is the ranges

TSH, 3rd gen. 1.05 range (this one is hard to read) but it says; <or=20 years 0.40-4.50

T4, Free, 0.9 range 0.8-1.8 ng/dl
T3, Free 278 range 230-420 pg/dl


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Hashimoto's is first and foremost an autoimmune attack on the thyroid -- which can _eventually_ lead to hypothyroidism; it is not overt hypothyroidism as many docs believe. To successfully treat it (not cure) you have to address both the thyroid hormones *and* work on reducing inflammation. IMHO, it looks like you are hypothyroid, based on your Free T3 and Free T4 results. The TSH is not a reliable indicator of actual hormone levels -- forest through the trees, as the saying goes. It's a pituitary hormone that signals the thyroid to release its hormones. The Free T3 and Free T4 are *actual* thyroid hormones available for your body to use.

Ideally, folks here mention aiming for a TSH of 1.0 or less, and the Free T3 and Free T4 in the area of 50-75% of their respective ranges. That's a good long-term goal to aim for, although sometimes a little easier said than done. Ultimately, we are all our own cases and each a little different in our needs for thyroid hormones.

To slow down the autoimmune portion, you need to look at the rest of the iceberg below the surface. That ultrasound is a great idea. Do you have Celiac disease or gluten sensitivity (not the same thing) driving inflammation and antibodies? Are there any other diseases or illnesses hiding in the background, such as Mono, H. Pylori, Lyme, etc? Autoimmune diseases do like to run in packs. Are your vitamin and mineral levels such as D-25, B-12, Ferritin, etc. in a good spot? Is your cortisol level (24-hour measurement by urine or saliva, broken into different collection periods) at a good spot? Do you avoid caffeine and alcohol? Is your diet minimal in junk and processed food, minimal in dairy, low in carbs, and full of clean meats, veggies and fruits? Would you benefit from a small amount of Selenium (to help antibodies), a good quality multivitamin (not from big box stores), etc? Do you get enough sleep (sleep study, perhaps?), and try to exercise when you can?

You will likely have to bring many of these things up to your doc(s). Hopefully they are an out-of-the-box thinker, and will help you with this journey to better health, not just throw an RX for <insert random drug> at you while the door hits you in the backside. You might want to research anti-aging MDs, DOs, naturopaths, etc. in your area as a backup plan.

Oh, and... welcome!! hugs6


----------



## staco (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you, Bigfoot. I understand a bit better now. It sounds like, from your answer, that at this point I don't have to take any medication for Hashimoto's but, maybe down the line if my T3 and T4 go out of range. Is that right?

I do have severe allergies and asthma (it's under control) and possibly fibromyalgia. I think those are auto-immune. Otherwise my health is good. I try to eat right. But my vit. D is low. Anyway, thanks for the post.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

staco said:


> Oops, okay, here is the ranges
> 
> TSH, 3rd gen. 1.05 range (this one is hard to read) but it says; <or=20 years 0.40-4.50
> 
> ...


Thank you for the ranges. Mid-range for your FT3 as per the range provided is 325. Soooooo; you are low on FT3 and most likely hypothyroid. The other interesting thing the FT4 is very low also. FT4 converts to FT3.

It amazes me that your TSH is so low though. You would expect to see the TSH much higher which leads me to believe that an ultra-sound is a must.

And antibodies' tests. Something is afoot here and no doubt you feel awful right now.

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583


----------



## staco (Jul 15, 2013)

Antibodies is 192 and norm. range is 35 or below.


----------



## staco (Jul 15, 2013)

thank you for all your help. i feel less confused now.


----------

